# General > The Literature Network >  Site Feedback

## Admin

Does anyone have any feedback on the main site?

Any feedback at all, design, usability, etc?

----------


## aequo

Could you add a link to the main page from the forums?

Also, if there was an option to view the test on a black background, it would be nice, since it's easier on the eyes.

----------


## amuse

Sometimes when I go to "View New Posts" I want to return to the main page; it's not possible to do this by hitting the back button.

----------


## Admin

There is a link to the main site in the footer, by the copyright statement.

There should be a link to the forums at the top of every page. Either in the breadcrumb navigation (uder the books on the left) or by clicking the "Home" button front and center.

----------


## amuse

well, yes, i end up doing that. am just lazy.

----------


## kilted exile

I was wondering if you could make the texts available in a pdf. format

----------


## IWilKikU

It'd be nice if some new books got added. I don't think that anything new has been added since I first started frequenting this site. There's lots of good suggestions that are probably public domain in the book requests section.

----------


## Lara

Admin, I would like to tell you this is a terrific site with some wonderful people. You're doing a great job!

Is it possible to create a chat room for registered users of the site?

----------


## IWilKikU

I don't think that there are ever enough active users on at once to have a chat section work, but it's a good idea.

----------


## Jay

*riases hand for the chatroom option anyway*  :Tongue:

----------


## avid_reader

The site is pretty good .. no doubt about it ..

----------


## verybaddmom

I think a chat room is a great idea...
I think a chat room is a terrible idea....

as it is, i am having a difficult time with self discipline and this website. there has not been one email notification that i have not checked out, and usually i will spend, on average, half hour on the site.....but also, this is many many many times a day.....

not good for being productive, as a rule

 :Confused:

----------


## Koa

LOL... *knows the feeling*...and I don't even use email notifications!!!!

----------


## subterranean

more emoticons please Admin  :Biggrin: ...

----------


## verybaddmom

yes i second that !!!

----------


## Stanislaw

Yeah te ********************* have lots, even the evil one, we should brong them back from smilie heaven, and hell.

----------


## subterranean

Indeed stan, we need those evil emoticons to really express our existence as human  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

btw, Admin, i like those arrows you added at the far right - 'go to the last post" - they're cool.

----------


## amuse

i'd like it if posting our website were no longer a profile option. it was interesting but now it's no fun with all these new members' adult profiles. it's like watching anna karenina throw herself in front of the train instead of reading 'bout it.

----------


## ajoe

I like that we don't have too much emoticons here cause I get to be special.

----------


## ajoe

I get to show off all these cool emoticons!!!

----------


## emily655321

LMAO

Admin, any idea when the new vBulletin site/forum/thing will be up? A month? 6 months? A year? 50 years? Just curious.

It would be nice to have background options. I know, I've b****ed about it before,  :Biggrin:  but even if it's a nice one... serious addicts need a change every once in a while.

----------


## verybaddmom

i was wondering, why is it that sometimes it says that there are 4 members on the boards, but says underneath that i am the only member on the boards. what does that mean? weird.

----------


## amuse

like now?  :Wink: 
i chose invisible mode (from the options panel) this time around because of my online classes. it gets hard to respond to pm's without feeling rude otherwise. esp. if someone sees you onboard, just flitting in for a minute and then it's like "gotta go!"
btw, do you or does anyone check "new posts" when you first come in, or just go straight to your favorite category?
um, am leaving for a bit. must be polite here.  :Biggrin:  so i won't be able to read your answer, have to keep applying for jobs and haven't really eaten much. but i'll write soon!  :Smile:

----------


## verybaddmom

aaaaahhhhhhh.....makes perfect sense. 
when i am just logging back on, i first check any replies that i have emails for. then i got the view new posts and check those. then if there isnt much going on, then i go to the categories and check those for posts, individually. i can blow three hours on here, even if its not busy, just going through old arguments and reading old old threads. how pathetic am i (are we?)

Edit: now i see you all ghosty As. sort of floating in here all invisible and peeking at the goings on...then floating away....kind of creepy and kind of nice.

----------


## ajoe

ghosty As?  :Biggrin:

----------


## verybaddmom

i see As (azmuse, amuse, As) as ghosty.

----------


## amuse

so much better than ghastly.  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Admin

> _Originally posted by emily655321_ 
> *LMAO
> 
> Admin, any idea when the new vBulletin site/forum/thing will be up? A month? 6 months? A year? 50 years? Just curious.
> 
> It would be nice to have background options. I know, I've b****ed about it before,  but even if it's a nice one... serious addicts need a change every once in a while.*


Probably this weekend.

----------


## emily655321

Wow!  :Biggrin:  Yay.

----------


## crisaor

> _Originally posted by amuse_ 
> *btw, do you or does anyone check "new posts" when you first come in, or just go straight to your favorite category?*


I check the new posts threads after I log in. It's usually easier for me that way.

----------


## verybaddmom

the only problem that i find with that is that one does miss many new posts if one hasnt logged on in more than a few hours. i dont know how it works, but i know that i have clicked on "view new posts" and after i have read through those, i will go to different categories and find that there are new posts there that were missed. maybe there is some kind of time limit?

----------


## emily655321

I just log in and go to the posts with the little book icons next to them. Or if I've gotten kicked off and log back in before I've read all of them (that would be, frequently) I just go to the ones with the most recent date/time (depending when I've been there last.) I can usually remember the last person to post on them anyway, so if it says someone different I know it's new, too.

----------


## amuse

i'm on the phone with msn...was apparently "back-doored."
WOW...hm.

----------


## amuse

at least *6* times. i'm suspicious...! don't know how safe it is to check in unless i run to the library now...
*remembers "script kiddie."

----------


## verybaddmom

at least it was gentle...i mean you didnt even know it was happening. :Wink:  
i have enough virus' on my computer (trojans and worms) that i have been dealing with my isp to try and stop the back dooring going on here, but it has done mucho damage to many of my files, including my antivirus program. many many hours of isolating and deleting infected files....argh

----------


## den

Hmmm what does `back doored' mean?  :Confused:  






> _Originally posted by amuse_ 
> *at least 6 times. i'm suspicious...! don't know how safe it is to check in unless i run to the library now...
> *remembers "script kiddie."*

----------


## amuse

http://www.online-literature.com/for...&threadid=2451

Edit: i answered incorrectly earlier.

blade tells us on page 1.  :Frown: 
admin discusses "script kiddies" on page 2.

----------


## amuse

still on phone...very costly timewise here. 3 hours.

edit:
not 9 but 2 virii, one of which copied itself _8 times!!!_  :Frown: 
- one trojan, one sandbox.

----------


## emily655321

Oh, so that's what happened to Blade. I was wondering why he got banned. I never read that thread, because I am not a computer wiz, and didn't understand a thing that was going on.  :Tongue:

----------


## Admin

*How to Fix Your Computer (and keep it fixed)*


1. Use Windows Update. You can visit windowsupdate.com, or click on Windows Update in the start menu. Do this once a month atleast, better yet weekly. You only need to get the critical updates, a lot of the "Microsoft Updates" are just microsoft trying to get you to buy/use more of their stuff. The driver updates can help if you have hardware issues sometimes, but it is the critical updates that you really need to get.

2. Use an anti-virus program. AVG Anti-Virus is free, and it works.

http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_dwnl_free.php

3. Use a spyware program, most of these are free as well. Run it once a week and keep it updated.

http://download.com.com/3000-2144-10...ml?tag=lst-0-1

4. If you use broadband (cable or DSL) and are not behind a router (little box with blinking lights) use a firewall. Windows XP has a built in firewall, but you can also get a free one. 

http://www.zonelabs.com/store/conten...id=zadb_zadown

A firewall prevents communication traffic on unstandard ports. This can stop your PC from being used as a zombie to attack other PCS or from being compromised by a Trojan. 

5. Tell all your friends these same things. Once a month remind your friends to run windows update on their computers. Especially when you notice that you had critical updates to download last time you did it.

6. Stop file sharing, if you can help it, most of those programs open your system up and many of the files you get are infected.

----------


## den

Great advice Admin! 

For me, I go into my Start Menu then Settings to the Windows Update link and it takes you right to the site. 

It's very easy to do updates and indeed highly recommened, I do it once a week, as well as updating my Norton and AdAware softwear.

----------


## amuse

thanks, Admin.

...i last ran a norton full-system scan a couple of weeks ago. and my updates are current. i don't know how the virii got through.

the spyware *poor computer, burned out propeller sound* is a different matter altogether! today was the first time i took care of that. but obviously not the last.

ooh! ignore the over 1000 posts - i just hit triple 7.  :Smile:

----------


## emily655321

Yay! congrats, Az.  :Wink:  I hate that dying fan sound. Our old comp did that for a year before it finally blew out altogether.

Ooh and neat, I have two blinking boxes!  :Biggrin:  And I've heard Macs have a built-in firewall too. I guess I'm safe. *phew* Nobody makes viruses for Macs anyway. Thank you, Mr. Gates, for the virtual obscurity your all-shrouding monopoly provides.

----------


## Sancho

Boy-Howdy, you leave for a couple of days and the joint looks totally different. Chris, thanks for the computer tips. I'm afraid my desktop has more viruses than the CDC.

----------


## den

Is anybody else having a problem logging in? 

It still doesn't remember me, I have to manually enter my membername and password. 

I haven't changed anything on my computer since the update. I had removed all cookies and deleted the old password in my password manager options.  :Cold:  

It's not a _big_ dealy-o, but it would be great to not have to enter this stuff everytime.

----------


## Admin

It happened to me for an hour after the switch but then it worked.

----------


## emily655321

**********

----------


## emily655321

**********

----------


## emily655321

What's been going on with the forum? Sometimes it doesn't load, or it doesn't indicate on the forums home that there are new posts to a thread. It won't let me post sometimes, but then when I try again it says I'm trying to post a duplicate. Problems?

----------


## emily655321

O Adminichris, god of the forums: just noticed the new version doesn't have an "edit status" option in the Use CP! Is that something you could change, s'il vous plais?

----------


## Admin

What do you mean with edit status?

----------


## emily655321

The option to edit one's status message (after 200 posts). The "Registered User" or "Bibliophile" or, in my case, "freaky geeky," under the user name.

----------


## Admin

It should be under "Edit Profile"

----------


## emily655321

It's not in mine.

----------


## den

`s ok Emily I can't find it either. Looks like whoever changed their forum designation with the last version will stay that way :P

----------


## den

Also, in Netscape and IE it continues to *not* remember my log in details when and if I do log out.

----------


## Jay

Yeah, same here, no edit 'freaky geeky' thingy  :Wink: , no remembering, neither in Exlorer nor Mozilla.

----------


## Admin

The user title thing is fixed.

The not logging in thing -- I have no idea. I still think it is something with old settings.

----------


## emily655321

Cool. Thanks Admin.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

The auto logging in thing works again, started today. Chris, whatever you did it worked  :Smile: , thanks.  :Banana:

----------


## Jay

Lol, so much for auto logging thingy... not working anymore. Ah well, can't have everything I guess  :Biggrin:  :Tongue: .

----------


## verybaddmom

since i set this site as my home page, everytime i open it i have a massive amount of pop ups. im finding it irritating.

----------


## Admin

There are popups on the main site, but none on the forum, and on any single pageview there should be at most 1, and at most 3 per session (12 hours) not counting the one advertising the Sonnet A Day newsletter, which you will see once and never again unless you delete or block cookies.

Cookies are important, privacy fanatics make a big deal out of them but really they're harmless, and many websites, including this one, use cookies to make sure you don't get too many ads. 

There is a high probability you have spyware installed.

Download spysweeper from webroot.com, its free to try and the best such program I've found.

I'd also get AVG anti-virus (grisoft.com) its also free and really good. If you have Norton or McAfee don't think you're safe -- I installed AVG on a Norton "protected" computer last weekend for someone and it found 5 trojans that Norton missed.

----------


## ajoe

Yeah, I think that's what happened to my laptop, too.  :Frown:

----------


## subterranean

yep, thanks for the autologin..and im lucky..i dont experience that pop-up thing anymore... :Biggrin:

----------


## Koa

I never get pop ups from this site...  :Biggrin:

----------

